# Wonky Gob & Brujo Jr.



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some shots of Wonky gob, and my Green Terror, Who I decided to name,
Brujo jr. seeing as how its always flaring at me. Name seemed fitting to his attitude.:nod:

*Click to enlarge*


Wha'cha lookin' at?

Flaring...

Flaring again. Also, I was being lazy, and didnt clean out the bubbles in the backgorund.

A Pretty good shot of Wonky Gob.

Got this shot before she could dart off on me.

Comments, Critics, suggestions, anything welcomed.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice pics, I like your fish.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Great shots


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thank's you guy's!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like the abomination is in breeding colors since adding the GT, don't let them breed or the good lord will smite you for sure.

Nice shots too


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

wonky gob is turning into a very pretty little girl







i love the color!!!

and as for your gt... wow.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

wonky doesnt look like the same fish she did before. She gets prettier by the day








and good pics


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Looks like the abomination is in breeding colors since adding the GT, don't let them breed or the good lord will *smite you for sure.*
> 
> Nice shots too
> [snapback]1006260[/snapback]​

























She already laid eggs like 2 weeks ago, and I threw in the Terror, she would dart away from him, and the other convicts ate them. This crazy ass terror dug a big ole Pit in a 1/4 of my tank.
Dont think he'll sperm it with her though...

Thanks for the Replies Everyone!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

awww i'd SO take a wonky gob x brujo jr. offspring


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> awww i'd SO take a wonky gob x brujo jr. offspring
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hope they'd come out looking like Brujo jr.

Naw, but these days shes on the left side of the tank, with the other
Convict male, chasing off the other male. Last time, when she laid Eggs, she was with the
convict from the right side, these days, its the one on the left side, little filthy whore!


----------

